# Making your campsite "home"



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

So what have you done to make your camper/tent home, your home? Some probably dont care as much as others, but for those that are particular, how do you make your campsite or rig as "homey" as possible?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

We take our main bed pillows, and comfortor. We take most of our spices and grilling utensils cause we cook all the time.

We take chairs and tables to setup outside. We have a couple of pictures hanging up in the camper to give it a homey feel, although they are not home pictures.

We hang up lights at the campsite. We usually have some shepard hooks for hanging other items on as well.

Our camper isnt large enough to have recliners or couches like some 5ers. If it did we would be able to make it a little more like home.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

We had a camper bus so we decorated the inside with a bright red and white tablecloth and curtains. Inside were 4 sleeping compartments. So each one had our sleeping bags and pillows on them. That was about all the room we had in there. But my favorite thing was sitting in the bunk while Dad was driving. I was so peaceful when he was driving. It was a home away from home.


----------



## gordito314 (Feb 11, 2008)

*homey*

We have redecorated our camper to make it like a cabin... green and tan checkered curtains.. painted tan walls... and we have hung deer pictures and a big picture of a brittney spaniel and a grouse... since its just me and my wife I have taken out the dinnette and put in a recliner... where the understorage was from the dinette to the outside I put in a intable with the back open to the wall so I still have the outside storage going in to the intable... it works great...


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I think that decorating your camper does help it feel more "homey". I think when I was younger I brought less on a camping trip. But now I am older and I would like more comforts with me. I like having my pillows, extra food, and extra clothes. When I was camping with my Dad I always ran out of things first. I had two brothers and no sisters so they couldn't share the clothes.:comfort_:


----------



## myrn67 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am thinking about taking solar powered lights.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

myrn67 said:


> I am thinking about taking solar powered lights.


Welcome to the site myrn67 :10220:

Please take a moment and tell us about yourself here Introduction thread so we can give you a warm welcoming.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

How do we personalize?? Hmmmmm

I bought a flat screen TV for our new (to us) trailer and the wife bought all new bedding.

Now before you ALL gang up on me about the TV the deal was BETTER than buying a 14" tv and ours has a built in DVD. It was one of those deals of a life time!

We also put out Solar Lights round our campsite where ever we go just so we can feel like its our home even just for the weekend.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't have a camper, so I actually try to make my tent feel like home!

I use vanilla plug in air fresheners at home, and I have a vanilla body spray that I spray on the sleeping bags before I toss them in the drier as we are getting ready to leave to freshen them up before we take them camping. When we get there, and roll the sleeping bags out, it smells like home!!!


----------

